# Idiot-proof planitng techniques?



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

As it turns out - I have, as Ukrainian saying goes, two left hands. And short ones at that. Yesterday night we finally got to planting our 65G. We only have a few plants, so that didn't look like a big deal. However, we have only one of those handy tweezer thingies and (even being 5'9) I cannot reach the substrate with my hands. So husband took over. That's when we discovered that all plants have virtually no roots. When we took off those tiny clay pots that are meant to keep the plant from floating it turned out that there isn't much to plant at all. Out of three anubiases my husband tried to plant only one actually stayed in the substrate, and two others are happily floating at the top. Do we let them stay floating and grow roots? Do we dig them in deeper? Should we avoid buying plants in those clay pots? Are all aquatic plants sold like this or are we just lucky that way? In general, any planting advise? I poked around on plated tank, but haven't found anything specific, so any links with good advise would be useful.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing wrong with your technique, just your n00bness.  Anubias are epiphytes which means they extract nutrients from the water column. They should not be planted in substrate, and if they do, the rhizomes should be above the substrate. The best thing to do is to tie or glue them to rocks and wood.

The reason they have no roots is likely because they were grown emersed and the root probably got clipped off for transport.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh no it's not just n00bness - trust me  I've killed enough potted plants to know that for a fact ) However potted plants don't escape and start floating above their intended planting spot )

As for epiphites, yes I have experience in slowly killing of bromeliads as well  

Rhizomes will be above substrate once we actually plant them, but with no roots there is nothing holding the little stubs in... So the question remains if we can leave them for another week just floating in there?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

giraffee said:


> As it turns out - I have, as Ukrainian saying goes, two left hands. And short ones at that. Yesterday night we finally got to planting our 65G. We only have a few plants, so that didn't look like a big deal. However, we have only one of those handy tweezer thingies and (even being 5'9) I cannot reach the substrate with my hands. So husband took over. That's when we discovered that all plants have virtually no roots. When we took off those tiny clay pots that are meant to keep the plant from floating it turned out that there isn't much to plant at all. Out of three anubiases my husband tried to plant only one actually stayed in the substrate, and two others are happily floating at the top. Do we let them stay floating and grow roots? Do we dig them in deeper? Should we avoid buying plants in those clay pots? Are all aquatic plants sold like this or are we just lucky that way? In general, any planting advise? I poked around on plated tank, but haven't found anything specific, so any links with good advise would be useful.


When "planting" Anubias, you typically fasten the plant to driftwood or a rock (making sure not to bury the thicker green rhizome). Burying the rhizome will kill an Anubias. I typically fasten Anubias to a piece of driftwood using a piece of clear fishing line or 2. Anubias will eventually fasten to the piece of driftwood and the fishing line can be cut off or left on if preferred.


Plants (stem plants) sold in clay rings don't necessarily have roots (unless the LFS has had them for several weeks and they have begun to root in the store). 
Usually you will need to remove the clay ring and the foam that the stems are wrapped in. 
If the bottom of the stem are not rotting, then you can grab 3 or 4 stems and gently place then into the gravel/substrate about 1/2" - 1". 
Having a few leaves at the bottom of the stem will also help to anchor stem plants in the substrate. 
Please ensure that you don't crush the stem while place small group of stem plants into the gravel (or the bottom of the stem will rot and the plant will float up to the surface).

Hopefully that helps.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

giraffee said:


> Rhizomes will be above substrate once we actually plant them, but with no roots there is nothing holding the little stubs in... So the question remains if we can leave them for another week just floating in there?


Just float them or rubber band them to those pots. You don't need roots. They'll sprout more roots than you can stand in a month.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you Stuart. Clay pots and foam removed, but we haven't tied/glued anything just yet. Anything that seemed to be rotting was removed. There are no leaves in the bottom part of the Anubias in question, they are of a tall variety, I suppose... We planted spiralis almost exactly like you describe it. Java fern was not an issue either (I suppose your fourth point - leaves at the bottom- is at work with those)... 

Good to know that it's a norm for the store-bought plants, because we were a little disappointed because of this root issue.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Rubber bands! Brilliant! Off to rummage through stationery cabinet at work... Thank you Gary! You must be my fishtank fairy


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

giraffee said:


> Rubber bands! Brilliant! Off to rummage through stationery cabinet at work... Thank you Gary! You must be my fishtank fairy


LMFAOROTF..... Gary is a "Fish Fairy".... lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> LMFAOROTL..... Gary is a "Fish Fairy".... lol


I know. I don't think that ended well for me.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

giraffee said:


> Rubber bands! Brilliant! Off to rummage through stationery cabinet at work... Thank you Gary! You must be my fishtank fairy


A nickname like that could haunt a person for life :lol:


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh dear, I hope you don't stop giving me advice after this?  No more fairy business, I promise


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dang, and I was going to apply to be a real fish fairy godfather, too!


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Gary, if you want the title - it's yours  Just as long as I keep getting the advise )


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, there's nothing wrong with "fish fairy Gary" - sounds good & the meaning is definitely positive !


----------

